# iPhone: Is 8gb enough or 16gb the way to go?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Okay, so barring some ridiculously high data plans or absurd contract coming from Rogers on July, I'm going to pick up an iPhone.

The question is which one. For those with current models, have you found 8gb to be limiting at all?

I don't suspect I'll be loading tons of music or video, but just the odd game and some productivity ones. Of course, I'm sure there will be some silly app that I can't resist having on even though it's useless.  

For $100 more, you get double the memory. I'm wondering if it's not better to fork over that extra cash.


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Okay, so barring some ridiculously high data plans or absurd contract coming from Rogers on July, I'm going to pick up an iPhone.
> 
> The question is which one. For those with current models, have you found 8gb to be limiting at all?
> 
> ...


I think its all based on your own usage. I bought the 8gb and have never had capacity issues. I used to fill it up all the way with tv shows but the fact the iPhone doesn't support popular video codecs and converting movies and shows is way to time consuming I haven't watched a show on my iPhone in a long time. Then again if you're in the habit of purchasing video from iTunes this won't be a problem for you. 

In the end I'll say what I keep hearing on this forum: "buy as much as you can afford." $100 for 16gb isn't bad considering I paid 399 for my 8gb last year.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*It all depends...*

I've got a music collection of about 30GB and I've got lots of movies and TV seasons also. I moved to an 8GB iPhone from a 30GB 5G iPod. At first, I missed having my entire collection with me but I've actually gone through the painstaking chore of rating almost all of my music. What this means is that nowadays I put maybe 10 of my latest CD's on there as well as 2 smart playlists made of 4-5 stars and 3 stars only. I limit them to about 850mb each and order them by least recently played. What this does is it constantly updates my iPhone each night with fresh tunes from my favourite hits and still leaves me space for a few movies/TV shows and my latest CD's that I need to rate still. I'd like to get 16GB but I think I'll wait another year and get a 32GB and by then it should have more features too.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

you will find 8GB good. 

You see, you will be suncying nearly eary day anyway to charge your phone so you can add/remove content then. I have used a 8GB one for the past 6 months and there is no need to put most of my 100's of Albums on it..


----------



## mrt_mcfly (Oct 25, 2005)

i originally had an 8 gb, then moved to a 16 gb. while having the extra space is nice, i did notice one difference between the two; the 16 gb tends to warm up while charging/being plugged in. i looked this up and it isn't a problem. as for space, although i never filled the 8 gb up. i currently have 9.2 gb of space available, and i have lots of videos (tv and movies) on it right now.

my two cents.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm going to wait for a 32GB iPhone. I want to get rid of my iPod and just have one device. 16GB is too little unfortunately. 32GB is perfect.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

$100

over the life of the product?

I'd just grab the extra 8GB and be done with it. I realize not everyone can afford $100...but anyone that can afford an iPhone data plan, can probably afford the equivalent of $3 more per month (if you spread it over the 3 years)

My touch right now is using 12GB or so, and I still want space for apps and so forth.

Plus...I want a white one.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I would think the extra space would be good for data storage also, as a flash drive if it will be possible.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

ON the Original iPhone you CANNOT use the iphone as a flash drive like an ipod.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

16GB model - no question! There's a few reasons.

First: as someone said, $100 over the life of the phone is actually fairly small. You'll probably be paying $70-plus a month for voice and data; why sell your self short elsewhere?

The other concern is the App Store. Hopefully Rogers/Fido doesn't charge for use of third-party apps online, but even if it does, you'll want to reserve space on the phone for games and other large apps.

And my personal reason: the option of the white model. Black is sexy, but it'll smudge and may show scratches fairly easily. White isn't immune but should hide some of those imperfections more easily than the black phones.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I have an 8 gig now and I've only used 1.1 gigs of space on it. I have about 150 songs and 30 photos. I'm gonna get the 16gb cause I want the white one. You might as well go with the 16gb just to be sure. You may end up installing a lot of apps on it. It would be nice to have a bit of space for a movie or two as well if you plan on using it for that once in a while as well.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

16. especially if you love your music.


----------



## 1frozencanuck (Feb 3, 2005)

*16 all the way.*

If you're one of these people who just uses it as a phone. 8gig is fine.
But should you remember its also an ipod and put music, podcasts, photos, and all the other goodness you want to have because afterall it IS an iPod...and the factoring in apps from the appstore..... 16gig is the only way to go until theres a 32gig available. 8gig simply won't cut it at all.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

im really into music and I had a 30gb ipod video before my iphone and i loved having my whole music collection of around 25gb with me all the time. and then i got an 8 gb iphone.

so i was worried, but now instead of having my entire collection of music, i only have the music that i currently like, and its awesome. i can shuffle all songs with out skipping any and im only taking up around 5gigs which leaves space for some movies or apps or pics. but i only need one movie at a time, and i dont have a need for pictures on it at all. 

i still have my 30 gig lying around to use when i go camping or to the gym or on a plane for extra music when my iphone dies and i really like the system i have going. 

but its all personal preference.


----------

